# pilot bearing size



## MotoNut (Dec 5, 2011)

I am converting my 65 tempest from auto to 4 speed . I am installing a 72 455 with a mucie m 21 behind it. The guy I bought my clutch and flywheel from sent me the wrong pilot bushing. He said I must have an automatic crankshaft. I thought all pontiac cranks were the same. Can someone help me find the correct one? Thanks


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

'64-'77 are same part #. a new bushing or bearing usually comes with a new clutch kit.


----------

